
Digital Minimalism with Cal Newport - stretchwithme
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L-Uoo4VrIk
======
mark_l_watson
Interesting to hear Cal Newport after reading three books he wrote. As I have
mentioned before, I got some value from his latest book but Deep Work is my
favorite.

His message in Digital Minimalism is simple but not easy to do: take a 30 day
break from using any non essential digital services like social media,
NetFlix, etc. after 30 days reevaluate what you really want to keep in your
life.

